# Bolzano



## tomandmaje (Sep 26, 2019)

Hi everyone,

My husband is currently working for the US military and I'm an author.We're currently in Stuttgart, Germany, but we plan to retire to the Bolzano area in about 3 years. Between now and then we'll be making trips down there several times a year to get to know the area better and, hopefully, meet people.

Maje


----------



## Yaaramlm (Sep 28, 2019)

Hey Maje,
I am often around Bolzano, especially these next two weeks (and then every other weekend).
My partner lives in Bolzano and speaks German, I think we might be able to set up something.
I'd love to meet you, please let me know.
Yaara


----------



## tomandmaje (Sep 26, 2019)

Yaaramlm said:


> Hey Maje,
> I am often around Bolzano, especially these next two weeks (and then every other weekend).
> My partner lives in Bolzano and speaks German, I think we might be able to set up something.
> I'd love to meet you, please let me know.
> Yaara


Hi Yaara,

I'd love to meet you too. We plan to arrive late on 10.10. Let me know when you'll be available. We had no set plans.

Maje


----------

